# Anroid Tablet 1mobile market has stopped working



## jayess

Hi, I have recently purchased a brand new Pendo Pad 9'7" 4.2 jelly bean. This was purchased through my sister's internet provider, Dodo.

Anyway, my issue is, every time I try to open the installed market it won't open. I get the message, Unfortunately, 1mobile market has stopped. I have no experience with Android and no idea where to start to fix this, I did try googling but have not had any luck with the suggestions so far. Please help if you can.

P.S. There is no disable button for the market app only a force stop and uninstall. 

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You will want to download programs and applications from the Google Play Store, not a third party app store.


----------



## jayess

How do I download apps from google play? When I try to do that by going to google play from the browser it tells me I have no devices. I really don't understand Android at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Sounds like your tablet manufacturer has removed the Google Play store in favor of their own.

Android is easy to learn, but no so much when brands remove certain key elements of the software.


----------



## jayess

I've decided to send the tablet back, no point keeping it when you can't do anything on it. You're right, they have removed the google play app and you can't download it apparently. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## koala

If you're looking for an alternative in the same price range, I can recommend the Polatab 10.1" Android tablet. I bought one recently and have had no problems with it (full access to Google Play and everything else).

Check out the specs at Amazon to see if it's suitable for your needs. The camera isn't great and the resolution is lower than more expensive models, but it has loads of extra ports for attaching keyboards and other USB devices, Bluetooth, and HDMI for a TV or monitor. Feels fast and responsive. Wifi is better than I expected. Not bad for the price.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

jayess said:


> I've decided to send the tablet back, no point keeping it when you can't do anything on it. You're right, they have removed the google play app and you can't download it apparently. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


Good call! :thumb:


----------



## jayess

Thanks Koala, It sounds like just the thing I'm looking for. I'll have a look for one.


----------

